# Anyone have the Fiamma Rollo Vent 40 over a Turbo Vent?



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We have a Turbo Vent set within a grey Chausson surround with lighting. This is situated over the bed. When the vent is closed there is no light coming in, however when the vent is open at sunrise sunlight streams through and wakes us.

We've noticed the Rollo Vent 40 in the Fiamma book and wondered if anyone has this fitted or has added it themselves?

Thanks Jan


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just had one fitted yesterday! Too early to be sure, but I feel it's going to keep out the light very well. My turbovent is clear so you can easily see how good the blackout is. There's a thin sliver of light each side of the blind but I don't think it would cause any problem.

Phil42


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Phil42

Was it easy to fit and just a case of using the Turbo Vent screws?

2 slivers of light sounds much better than the rising sun!!

Jan


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was having a turbovent fitted to replace a mini heki. It's been a tortuous process in the course of which I found I had to have the rollovent fitted to cover a slight gap, the result of the mini heki being very slightly larger. Now very glad I did as I can see that without a blind you'd be waking with the sun!

I chickened out of trying to fit the whole thing myself but from what I saw the rollovent fit was a simple job that I would have had a go at.

Hope that helps,

Phil


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

A follow up to the original post.

We ordered the Fiamma Rollo 40 from Agent fiamma and it arrived today.

I'll post photos to show it fits within the Chausson surround.

No more rising sun, if light comes in down the sides it will be like an eclipse!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Crikey! If I don't have a bit of light coming in in the morning I'd sleep 'til the afternoon.
Besides it gives me chance to wake up early in the morning to nudge the Missus to get up and make a cuppa!.

no, she can't read this as we mustn't waste battery power off hook-up  :lol:


----------

